# really need advice!!!



## marty123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello, I am so muddled and anxious  
I have recently found out that I have undergone a luteal phase defect. I live in England which means I am entitled Donor Egg IVF if treatment starts before my fortieth birthday. I will be 40 in less than 6 months. 
I have a relative who is considering egg donation to me. Either to myself or donating to the clinic. So I am not sure where I should go. Probably it will be useful to consider visiting also an abroad clinic. My husband insists on our staying at home. But I believe we could do more for the same money in a foreign country. I’m also interested much whether any guarantees are offered by the experts. Also I’d like not to waste time doing re-testing. I’m sure to be diagnosed properly.
Well, do you have any additional, different or conflicting information that would help me make a decision?
Are there any other factors I should take into account? I am paralyzed with indecision at present.
Thank you
Trying to stay calm


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi
It would seem a long shot to me that you would have started treatment before you are forty BUT you have to weigh up potential of a free round and whether you would regret not trying via nhs later if money became really tight. Also bear in mind that the treatment would be on your Nhs records; not sure if you would intend to tell a child or not?
Treatment abroad frequently works out cheaper. 
Most clinics want test results for everything within last six months so may insist on repeat or additional tests.

Hth


----------



## Persipan (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm obviously no expert, but I'm uncertain why donor eggs would be the treatment of choice for a luteal phase defect?


----------



## lulo (Jan 14, 2014)

Is this DE the only option?

My advice would be to think very carefully how using an egg from a family member will affect your relationship with them and how they will feel once this baby arrives, dynamics can be upset by such a thing. They will need to go through testing themselves none of which should be time consuming.

I would get the wheels in motion for an NHS cycle as it will be free you may be waiting a while as egg donors are not queuing to give their eggs up plus you need a match for looks so you want this all before you are 40. Then if that doesn't work or if a donor is not available by the time you reach 40 go abroad.

It will be cheaper than paying in the uk by a few thousand so worth it their success rates blow uk out of the water and there are donors just waiting for you to pick them it all anonymous too.

Your other half may want to stay at home but lets face it, its you who will be the patient and getting a family no matter how inconvenient is what your goal is.

wishing you good luck xxx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

DE abroad can be as little as 8 wks from first phone call if you want to move that quickly

I sense quite a bit of rush and we all understand that but if it were me I'd get a full test picture first to ensure DE is right for you before rushing ahead and facing the emotional rollercoaster too soon


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

The ladies above have given some great advice.  If you need DE, then don't rush in to it.  You have a lot to think about at the moment and you need to be 100% sure that you are making the right decision.

There are some great support boards here and you will be able to talk to others that are in similar positions to yourself.

Good luck
X


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi

I've got a short lutral
Phase I'm not sure of that the same as u have? Mine is treated with progestrone and having IVF/icsi... Have u had all ur other blood works and scans done yet?

Blue x


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

Short luteal phase is not such a big deal, you just need to add progesterone...


----------

